# O/T Sizzlers? batteries?



## ParkRNDL

Picked up this lot recently in conjunction with a hit on a Craigslist ad I placed. Anybody know anything about these? Is an equivalent to these crusty nasty little batteries currently made? I got two Sizzlers track sets as part of the deal, and I figured it might be fun to try them out...










thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## tazman052186

Autoworld has some of them in there store.


----------



## videojimmy

There are a few sellers on eBay who sell batteries for them.
I have a small collection of Sizzlers and they're fun to break out once in awhile.
I take the batteries out between runs


----------



## dtomol

Take the aramature out & put in an old tyco pro can you will have on really fast drag car.


----------



## jeffaary

You can get replacement batteries from Ebay or a battery store (like Batteries +) near you.


----------



## SplitPoster

Nice find. Always thought these cars were a little ahead of their time. Had a lot of fun running them on HW track back in the dawn of time. I got one old one that somehow survived in a big box of junk, and an old "Big O" set. 

Bought a new "Juice Machine" and a car when they came back out a few years ago, at Target. Are they still available from Mattel new?


----------



## honda27

*sizzlers*

i have 4 of these nascar ones need batteries for mine to
trying to fine some ill try aw.:wave::wave:


----------



## cwbam

http://sizzlers-shop.com/

? 5 pack for $30 (23 +7 shipping)

I bought some years ago


----------



## partspig

For your guys info, the "long" batteries used in the HW and JL Sizzlers cars(and others) are 1/2 AA bats. The short ones are 1/3 AA bats. You used to be able to buy them in NiCad or NI MH formulas. For a longer run time I would buy NI MH bats. Some of the later Sizzlers cars used caps to run the car for a short period of time. Good luck finding them, everyone now is producing Lithium bats in those sizes. They are expensive, in most cases they will cost you more than the car did. Have a good day! pig


----------



## ParkRNDL

thanks all. haven't checked in for a few days... glad to get info on these...

--rick


----------



## tazman052186

Autoworld doesnt have the batteries they just have the cars and a track.


----------



## tazman052186

This is at the Autoworld store. They also have cars to.


----------



## torredcuda

I have a couple original cars and a newer set with a few extra new style cars.I`ll have to hit a Batteries Plus for some power!


----------



## madsapper

Repops were also done 5 or 6 years ago. I bought a bunch at Traget, to include the juice machine and the carrying case. I think Mattel did it, tey have a real nastalgic look to them...


----------



## madsapper

here is one of the repops...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATTEL-HOT-...89322?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item2c67e78d8a


----------



## ParkRNDL

yeah i remember seeing the repops in Target. always wanted to pick some up but never got around to it...

--rick


----------



## sidejobjon

*Juice machines*

How many Juice machines were there ? I have a gas pump shape one runs off Batteries no decalls.
& one that looks like a gas station 110 plug in decals not in good shape.
SJJ


----------

